# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  اغنى 15 دولة في العالم وفقا لمجلة فوربس

## الوسادة

*[ ????? ?? 



قطر.. الدولة الأكثر ثراءا في العالم وفقا لقائمة جديدة أعدتها مجلة فوربس ومقرها الولايات المتحدة. قطر تملك ثالث أكبر احتياطيات الغاز الطبيعي في العالم، ويبلغ عدد مواطنيها نحو 1.7 مليون شخص. نصيب الفرد من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي: 88،222 دولارا



لوكسمبورغ.. نصيب الفرد من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي: 81466 دولارا




سنغافورة.. تشتهر بالتكنولوجيا والتصنيع. نصيب الفرد من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي: 56694دولارا



النرويج.. نصيب الفرد من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي: 51959 دولارا




بروناي.. الغنية بالنفط. نصيب الفرد من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي: 48333 دولارا




الإمارات العربية المتحدة.. سادس احتياطي النفط في العالم، وتمتلك واحدا من أكثر الاقتصادات نموا في منطقة غرب آسيا,نصيب الفرد من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي: 47439 دولارا




الولايات المتحدة.. نصيب الفرد من الناتج المحلي: 46860 دولارا




هونج كونج.. إحدي المراكز المالية الرائدة في العالم، لديها اقتصاد كبير يتميز بانخفاض الضرائب والتجارة الحرة,
نصيب الفرد من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي: 45944 دولارا




سويسرا.. نصيب الفرد من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي: 41950 دولارا




هولندا.. من الدول الأولى في العالم التي انتخبت برلمانا. نصيب الفرد من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي: 40973 دولارا




استراليا.. واحدة من أكبر الاقتصادات في العالم، وتحتل أعلي المراتب عند المقارنات الدولية من حيث الأداء الوطني، مثل نوعية الحياة، والصحة، والتعليم، والحرية الاقتصادية، وحماية الحريات المدنية والحقوق السياسية. نصيب الفرد من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي: 39764 دولارا




النمسا.. معروفة أيضا بمستوى عال من المعيشة. نصيب الفرد من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي: 39761 دولارا




ايرلندا.. نصيب الفرد من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي: 39492 دولارا




كندا.. لديها اقتصاد متنوع غير أنها تعتمد على مواردها الطبيعية الوفيرة، وعلى التجارة,نصيب الفرد من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي: 39171 دولارا




الكويت.. خامس أكبر احتياطي للنفط في العالم. نصيب الفرد من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي: 38775 دولارا


 ??

Google 
]*

----------


## (dodo)

ماشاءالله الله يزيدهم 
شكلك ناسية الاردن  هههههههه
يسلمو  :Smile:

----------


## محمد العزام

ترتيب متوقع لاغنى الدول 



مشكورة الوسادة

----------


## &روان&

واحنا شو ترتيبنا ؟؟؟

----------


## shams spring

اصلا عااااااااااااااااااااااادي ...!!  :9ec73e7126:  :9ec73e7126:

----------


## اليتيم العماني

رغد الحياة يطلبه الجميع .

----------

